# Found a Pigeon / where can i find food??



## dannymiami (Jan 22, 2011)

Hello everybody, this is my first post here. Today I found a Piegon who was not flying.. I watched him all day at work through the office window... went to give him some piece of bread and some water... but he did not eat anything.... when i left work i brought him to my apartment. 

On the way home i stopped at 4 different pet stores (pet supermarket, petsmart ect) but was so surprised that they had no piegon food.... all they have is bird food for parakeets, cockateals, parrots ect. Finally i gave up and picked up some bird food which is meant for parakeets. 

Got home... put him in a big carton box ( i dont have a cage yet but will buy one ). gave him the bird food (for parakeets) and some water... he sat in a corner for 10 minutes....but then started to eat ...and boy o boy...he ate for almost 30 mins !

Is that good food for him? what kind of food do pigeons eat? and where are common places to find it....

He looks like a normal pigeon that you see flying around in the neighbourhoods. When I feel that he is healthy I will let him fly and enjoy life or may be i will get a partner for him and keep him. (I am moving to a house soon so will have more space for a big cage).

His feather on the back seems to be a little rough...looks like he was a victim of a cat attack ... i found no injuries or blood... after eating food he seem to be much more active. Now he's been sitting on the food container for a long time.

I am in Miami, FL (sunshine state) Temp is 73 degrees nice and sunny.

Here is his/her pic:


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for taking an interest in this bird and rescuing it.
It is obviously either ill or extremely hungry.
I'm surprised petsmart didnt have any pigeon mix, but parakeet mix will do fine meantime.

Has the bird drank any water you gave it ?

If the bird has been a victim of a predator attack, could you please do another very close examination of the bird for any tiny puncture marks (you will have to ruffle through its feathers very closely). 
A cat or dogs saliva can be lethal to birds & if it has been punctured, it will probably need some meds within 48 hrs to prevent bacterial infection.

If you could also line the botom of the box with some white paper towels, and post a good closeup infocus pic of its latest poops then some of the other members may be able to spot any irregularities as to its health etc (a non sick pigeon would not let you catch it easily).

As regards it sitting on the food dish, Pigeons like to perch above ground level on a flat surface, so prob using dish and food to do this. Try putting a brick, or another upturned container that is slightly higher than the food dish, in the box. This may just stop it sitting on the food and possibly contaminating it with its poops.

Thanks again for saving this bird.


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

It is super that you've done so much for this bird. Besides food and water, pigeons also require grit which helps them digest food.


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

Good save with the bird.Looks as though something has had a go at him judging by his back.Probably best to get him checked out.Antibiotics are a must if a cat has attacked him which would be my guess.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Good save! Quazar is right, though. That pigeon was grabbed by something and needs to be started on Clavamox ASAP. Please find an avian vet in your area. http://www.birdvetsnearyou.com/ml2/?v=1766287151&u=08F0FACBBAC4CFA60210818080F80718DFC601


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

If you cannot get her to a vet on Monday....although, if you can....please do; because time is of the essence......call Foy's pigeon supply (find online...but _call_, don't use online order form) and get some Amoxycillin and a 1cc plastic oral syringe express-mailed to you so you have it by Tuesday. You can check back here for proper dosages.

Unless you or anyone you know happens to have any human-grade antibiotics on hand ? Penicillin, Amoxycillin, Ceclor, Cephalexin, anything like that ????

Nice work, good save.


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

its so sweet of you to help him.


----------



## dannymiami (Jan 22, 2011)

*happy ending !*

Sorry, i was not able to update the forum earlier. I took him to a vet and had him checked out. Vet told me he looks very healthy but gave me a medicine to give him with food. He was much better after 2 more days. I just got paid this friday and buying material for his cage. So far he is staying in the balcony... and gets fresh food and water daily. I was able to find pigeon food from a petshop that specialize in birds.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

dannymiami said:


> Sorry, i was not able to update the forum earlier. I took him to a vet and had him checked out. Vet told me he looks very healthy but gave me a medicine to give him with food. He was much better after 2 more days. I just got paid this friday and buying material for his cage. So far he is staying in the balcony... and gets fresh food and water daily. I was able to find pigeon food from a petshop that specialize in birds.


there is some good people left in the world 
i found two babies today .. 3 weeks old.
i saw them while i was at work..
i keept pushing them off the streets all day long . every time i was outside on a breake i was getting them to "safe" place.
8 hours passed before i got off. and 100s of people walked by them without noticing 2 little birdies..
im happy nobody noticed them but me but still it shows u how careless people can be sometimes.
i wonder if thats how they woould treat people in need....
u r blessed for taking that pigeon in.. pretty soon u will be in love with him and rest of his kind


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm so glad you were able to get this bird to a vet and find proper feed. Very good save!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for the update, I'm so glad you intervened and gave this bird a home too!


----------

